# Beach ride



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

You are so lucky that you are so close to the beach! I went once on a beach ride on Hatteras Island in North Carolina. I was there for my mom's wedding and I got to ride a QH mare who was so fast! She made it memorable. I would love to go again.


----------



## IndianGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I wish you were near i would take you along!! i always like riding with new people


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

We ride along Long Island Sound sometimes. There aren't too many big stretches where you can just haul off and run, but it is fun. Once I'm sure he'll be able to deal with the sound of waves, we're going to try real ocean, hopefully next summer.


----------



## IndianGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

They really adjust to it quite easy. At least all mine have


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have the Chesapeake Bay and Potomac river to ride in...Don't get to do it to often. Because I don't want salt water on my leather so I put an old synthetic on him for swims...It's a blast


----------



## IndianGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

That sounds like a lot of fun!!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

It would be nice if you could get some pics of the beach, I would love to see the colour of your sand. Here we have black sand. I used to do a lot of beach riding, my parents farm has a private beach, over a km of sand and a river to swim in. I should get down there more.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

*sigh* What I'd give to live near a beach. 

I've ridden on the beach, but not with my horse. I know my horse would love it though.

When I used to work on a dude ranch we would go in the river all the time, but that's as close as we have to a beach. 










I want to see some of your beach pictures!


----------

